

India to install CCTV cameras at the homes all the ministers - stfu
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/indiahome/indianews/article-2221097/Akhilesh-use-CCTV-surveillance-cabinet.html

======
nodata
DR; DM (didn't read, daily mail)

Need a better source.

